# Sierra & a rally car



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun, Suzanne!

I've never seen a Donkervoort, but it looks like a really cool car. It's even better with Sierra there. What a great backdrop for a beautiful girl!

The Ferrari is a decent backdrop for her too. Ha ha!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzzane, great pictures. Sierra looks so fabulous.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> How fun, Suzanne!
> 
> I've never seen a Donkervoort, but it looks like a really cool car. It's even better with Sierra there. What a great backdrop for a beautiful girl!
> 
> The Ferrari is a decent backdrop for her too. Ha ha!


The girl 's got style 'ey  Classy girl needs a classy car 
All she's missing are the sunglasses and the headscarf! hahaha!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Classy Hav, Classy cars. What a way to show off beautiful Sierra!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How fun! Sierra is just gorgeous - I love the third one of her close up.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful....Sierra is just so pretty and the car's are an added bonus!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sierra is *so* beautiful! She could be used in commercials to sell the luxury cars. She might have a lucrative career in front of her! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Jeanne, that pup could be a star. Great pics, Great cars.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pics as always, Suzanne!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love that car! Very cool looking. Of course, Sierra just helps add to its beauty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Sierra has great taste and I am surprised they let you put her in it!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Very cool pictures Suzanne!:clap2:

My husband even came over to look!He loves old cars.......

Now,you may be in trouble though if Sierra gets a strong desire to get a license! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sierra is beautiful - I'd love to see her with that headscarf and the sunglasses. She's a car model for sure. Next stop...Detroit!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, these pictures are great, Suzanne!! Sierra is a car model now! I'll bet Eric was jealous. lol Great pics!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Those are GREAT pics!!! 
You should make some postcards. 
I love them.
I am still going to cut Cru's bangs 'Sierra Style' as soon as I get up my nerve.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Those are GREAT pics!!!
> You should make some postcards.
> I love them.
> I am still going to cut Cru's bangs 'Sierra Style' as soon as I get up my nerve.


Thanks you lovely people for your responses!

Dawna....just give it a go, carefully, short bits at a time, don't go straight for the length you want to.... first go half of what you think.... 
Once it's gone it's gone.....well at least for a while 
You'll be soooo proud of yourself!!
Did I email you the original pictures-tutorial so you can enlarge it?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you did, but I was just trying to find them again and can't. 
She's such a cutie!
Dawna


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures...I agree with everyone else...Sierra is definitely a superstar!


----------

